# EK rip software experince and settings



## AJLA (May 21, 2010)

Hi guys,

Does anyone have experience of EK rip, i'm using this on R2100 DTG based printer and would be grateful for anyone to share their experiences in using this software.
Tips on settings for inks etc., etc., would be nice or just general experiences.

Regards.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

There is a quick start guide for anajet printers one the web ( I don't remember where I saw it). It covers most of the basics.


----------



## AJLA (May 21, 2010)

Many thanks Smalztein, I will search for this.

Regards


----------

